# "Coral" - Lampropeltis Triangulum Sinaloae



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my Sinaloan Milk Snake born in 2005. This girl, last year, laid a few slugs and made retention with a double egg (2 eggs have joined).

(Photos in chronological order with the terrariums wich has passed by):

































































Hope you like it!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice thoes colors are verry rich. I read the title, then looked at the picture first. I was about to start ranting then I looked at the picture again and saw the red on black lol.


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Nice thoes colors are verry rich. I read the title, then looked at the picture first. I was about to start ranting then I looked at the picture again and saw the red on black lol.


haha

"Coral" it was the name that it's first owner choose to it.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> haha
> 
> "Coral" it was the name that it's first owner choose to it.


I thought you meant coral snake, then I saw the picture if you holding it lol.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful snake.. the red is quite intense. Hope she has a nice nature to match her pretty colors.


----------



## Variety (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazing colors, so jelous that i will never be able to own one ha


----------

